
Lifespan of a Lie: Why Can’t We Escape the Stanford Prison Experiment? (2018) - Hooke
https://gen.medium.com/the-lifespan-of-a-lie-d869212b1f62
======
laurex
Though Zimbardo ended up being seen as fraudulent, something about this
experiment resonated, and it might have something to do with the many-times
replicated experiments of Stanly Milgrim, who showed that when people are
directed to do unethical or inhuman things by an authority figure, they often
comply.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment)

The author makes the point that people may want to believe in the idea of the
Stanford Prison Experiment because it absolves humans of individual
accountability, and in fact, it might be worth considering if that assumption
really is entirely unfounded.

